

How F = ma Could Break Down at Low Accelerations - troystribling
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/23811/

======
ajross
This isn't a new result. It's just a poorly-explained pop-science review
article on MOND: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOND>

It's one of those things that looks just awful aesthetically, but explains a
few things (galactic-scale mechanics in this case) for which we don't
currently have good answers. Wikipedia is a better source. This article is
mostly fluff.

~~~
profquail
Not to mention that F = ma is just a simplification used in entry-level
physics classes. The real formula is F = dp/dt, or F = m(dv/dt) + v(dm/dt),
which is sometimes called the "rocket equation" (since rockets burn their fuel
to accelerate, they don't have a constant mass).

And, he said it's the cornerstone of modern physics; not to be pedantic, but
Newton's laws are usually called 'classical physics', while the term 'modern
physics' is saved for quantum theory and relativity (check your local
university's physics course catalog).

Reference: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Force#Newton.27s_second_law>

~~~
troystribling
F=dp/dt is true in quantum mechanics and relativity as well as classical
mechanics.

~~~
joeyo
Provided you are in an inertial reference frame.

